# Glass Catfish



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

There is a store near me that has these beauties. I did some research, however, and am not sure I like what I see. Taken from the wild? Won't spawn in captivity? That tells me they aren't meant to be kept in a tank. =/

I currently have a ten gal, so I couldn't take any home yet, but if anyone has any experience, I'd like to hear about it. Can they be kept happy? (A steady supply of live food wouldn't be a problem- I already culture brine shrimp, fairy shrimp, seed shrimp, clam shrimp, and triops as a hobby. I'm growing up with actual fish here!) I also would want to have at least six, and they grow to 4 inches from what I've read, so I'd make sure to have at least a 30 gallon for them.

But really, my concern is that they could never be happy in a tank after living free in the wild. I feel bad that they are currently kept in a very overcrowded fish store tank but if I buy them chances are they will get more... And I don't approve of taking animals from the wild. But they're so pretty....

Basically I'm conflicted, haha. Pros and cons anyone?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Not all fish are taken from the wild. They are a very cool fish and are fun to watch.


----------

